# nomiine for greatest cd of the year, in franco-flemish or english polyphony?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This year i do a retrospective post on the utter best album of 2017

My stand out of the year even if some released date to ulteriore time...

The marveleous* Songs of songs by singer pur *(what a wonderfull album!!!)

*Cyprien de Rore Le vergine, *this recording was rather cheap to buy and a revelation Rore was
a key figure of his era.

*Seixas Sonata (pianoforte)[*U][/U] marveleous post renaissance work of portugal*

*Dalla Gnostena Genus Chromaticum* italian genieous*

*Canconier de gandia *hmm grab this one it'S is outstanding mind blowing

*Josquin capella lamentatione* grab this also

*Bauldeweyn masses* , please grab this also 2 cds state of the art polyphony perform by Beauty Farm.

That about it but i forgot lost of stuff that deserve laurels honnor and podium.

Merry X-mas everyone :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mr. Profundis, always the unusual with you! Thanks for the recommendations, and a Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------

